# Siamese algae eater?



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have been thinking about getting a siamese algae eater for one or more of my tanks as I seem to have developed an algae problem (tanks have been getting more sun than expected). I was wondering if anyone has any experience with them?
There is a local place that sells them for $4 each or 6 for $21. I definitely don't need 6. XD


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I am not a fan. They get large and when they get bigger they get aggressive. I went to my dad's last week and watched his go after his other fish the whole time. They seem territorial. I like otos. They stay small and don't bother anybody. Give them some algae and they are good.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a small article about them. They get 6 inches. http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/algae-control/siamese.php

Oto's look almost exactly like them and they are cheaper and don't get over 2 inches.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

According to that article, the False Siamese Algae eater is the aggressive one. The true one may nip long fins though.

Really, anything that is going to look nice but eat this algae would be appreciated at this point.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

The Oto is rather cute. I've read some conflicting info on them though. Some people say you never see them while others say they're very active. Some say they are great at eating algae and others say they aren't. x_x


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I am thinking about a couple of these but was sent almost 3x as many large native snails as I ordered..and don't need any additions now, lol.

I've heard great things about the SAE's - and also heard of aquarists 'sharing' them, with each having the fish for a few months until their algae's gone, or moving them from tank to tank in the case of multiple tanks - they eat algae so effectively that they can strip it all off a large tank entirely in a week or two, and then require flake feeding. 

Also, I have read stories about the Chinese algae eaters becoming aggressive and attacking other fish.. really, those ought to be avoided.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Aus said:


> I am thinking about a couple of these but was sent almost 3x as many large native snails as I ordered..and don't need any additions now, lol.
> 
> I've heard great things about the SAE's - and also heard of aquarists 'sharing' them, with each having the fish for a few months until their algae's gone, or moving them from tank to tank in the case of multiple tanks - they eat algae so effectively that they can strip it all off a large tank entirely in a week or two, and then require flake feeding.
> 
> Also, I have read stories about the Chinese algae eaters becoming aggressive and attacking other fish.. really, those ought to be avoided.



About the chinese algae eaters.., I agree! I had a couple for a year and they doubled (4 inches) and started to beat up on my poor 3 yrs minnow! They damaged her scales and left her in fear for life. Yes that old lady minnow put up the good fight against them.She's about same as the 4 inches chinese algae eaters. I had enough and gave them away to my local pet store. They said this couple 'll be used as display in the larger tank.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I suggest you do the researching a bit more about otocinclus catfish & mystery snails. I had mystery snails once, they make good addition to my tank ( they do clean) but they'll just breed and breed. I might get one for my 20 gal tank... hmmm


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My oto's are fantastic algae eaters. The only issue with them is they have to go into a very well established tank because most of them are starving when you get them. Suppliment their diet with algae wafers occasionaly and they will be fine in a well established tank. Mine swim all over the place and they also will shoal together. I love them. I lost two and plan on getting a couple more this weekend. They were alive for almost two years. 

I was curious about what that article said about the false algae eater thing. I wonder how you tell the difference between the two? I wouldn't go for either though since they get so darn big. I remember talking to Bombalurina about these and she said the all are agressive. She has experience with them. Heck I have even seen a pleco sucking on a fish before! Never a little Oto. Depending on your tank size I would do at least three. They are only a couple dollars and they are very active alone and especially in groups. I love them :3 Don't tell my Pleco.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Most of my tanks are 10 gal. Though only 1 of my 10 gals is not divided. I think the divided ones will each get a mystery snail. Have had my sorority tank set back up and running though I have only 1 female right now.. Not sure how the algae happened, but it's there. I glare at it all the time. XD So I think a couple of Otos may be what I need. I'll set up another 10 gal and start it running just in case Conchenn decides they are something to go after. I wouldn't put it past her really. They would then get the 10 gal that was my sorority and she would get either the other 10 or one of my 2 gals.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

Oto fish are perfect for the 10 gallon, I was going to pick some up but someone had them on special order >


----------

